# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  Ladies' Night и Особо Женатый Таксист

## Eugen_p81

В этой теме будет информация и анонсы спектаклей а также ответы на все интересующие Вас вопросы. Спрашивайте ! Не стесняйтесь! 
Ближайшие спектакли в Одессе - L.N. (100-й юбилейный спектакль)- 25 ноября (билетов НЕТ), ОЖТ - 26 ноября.

----------


## Ируничка

Дорый вечер!
Скажите, а в декабре будет спектакль Ladies Night и ОЖТ или постановка будет уже в 2009 году?
И еще, не могли бы Вы написать Ф.И.О. актеров, которые играют в спектакле Ladies Night, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Мяу :)

Вчера посетила 101 спектакль Ladie's night  :smileflag: 
Уже, наверное, 4 или 5 раз  :smileflag: )))
В полном восторге! Ребята как всегда зажгли!!!!

Ируничка, по вашей просьбе:
Яков Кучеревский,
Александр Суворов,
Евгений Юхновец (+хореограф спектаклей!!!), Валерий Швец, 
Тимофей Криницкий


Может кого забыла...


по ссылке вы увидите актёров и соответственно их фамилии... афишка старовата.... но всё же... основной состав - есть).. 1 актёра как я понимаю заменили...  :smileflag:

----------


## Ируничка

> Ируничка, по вашей просьбе:
> Яков Кучеревский,
> Александр Суворов,
> Евгений Юхновец (+хореограф спектаклей!!!), Валерий Швец, 
> Тимофей Криницкий


 *Мяу * а как зовут актера, который вчера в розовом костюме зайчика был (Берни-Сергей Деревянко, если я не ошибаюсь)??? Боже, он так запал в мое сердце!!! ПОТРЯСАЮЩИЙ АКТЕР!!!! 
Сначала плохо было его видно (хоть и сидела во втором ряду), но потом, когда начался 2-й акт...он постоянно приближался к краю сцены...и я увидела его ГЛАЗА!!!! Это не передать словами, какие у него красивые глаза, такого блеска я еще никогда не видела!!!

----------


## Мяу :)

Угу....вы правы... (по поводу фамилии). А я в восторге от внешности и игры А.Суворова

----------


## Eugen_p81

Исправляем Мяу :smileflag:  - хореограф постановщик - Павел Ивлюшкин - он играет в Киевском составе спектакля. Следующие спектакли в Одессе - 16 и 30 декабря (с новогодней изюминкой) Особо женатый таксист - 23 декабря

----------


## blackd

Я ходила на оба спектакля. Очень понравились. Советую пойти всем.  :smileflag:

----------


## Ируничка

> Угу....вы правы... (по поводу фамилии). А я в восторге от внешности и игры А.Суворова


 А кого из героев  играет А.Суворов?

----------


## blackd

> А кого из героев  играет А.Суворов?


 Весли (Wesly)

----------


## Eugen_p81

Давайте еще активней будем обсуждать, предлагать, ругать и вообще комментировать спектакли - может к новому году сделаем розыгрыш - например СД Лейдис найт с афтографами актеров....

----------


## Мяу :)

> Исправляем Мяу - хореограф постановщик - Павел Ивлюшкин - он играет в Киевском составе спектакля. Следующие спектакли в Одессе - 16 и 30 декабря (с новогодней изюминкой) Особо женатый таксист - 23 декабря


 

ну не знаю кто кого будет исправлять но по крайней мере, по окончанию спектакля "голос из-за кулис" как раз и называла хореографом именно Юхоновца....  кто прав? ... 

хмь....
а я была на всех 3 спектаклях... неоднократно: "Эрмина", "ОЖТ", "LN"

браво, актёры!!!

----------


## Eugen_p81

Мяу :smileflag:  - голосу говорящему изза кулис конечно нужно верить но факт остаеться фактом - Евгений Юхновец один из ведущих актеров украинского театра, но тем не менее хореограф-постановщик - Павел Ивлюшкин.

----------


## -=Lero=-

я была на таксисте, и мне впервые понравилось в театре.

----------


## Ируничка

Ни у кого из фанатов Ladies` Night случайно нет фото артистов???
Интересно, они все женаты

----------


## Eugen_p81

Эх, Ируничка... все женаты! А по поводу фото - на спектаклях всего за 10 грн - продаються буклеты с фото всех актеров...

----------


## tapa

У особо женатого таксиста вроде бы есть продолжение или нет? Очень хотела бы посмотреть, 26 ноября были первый раз, еле мужа затянула туда, до этого каждый раз, когда ходили в театр, уходили в антракте, не нравилось мужу ужасно, а тут понравилось, даже захотел пойти на LN, так что в декабре идем. Ура. А какие еще спектакли посоветуете посмотреть, только не из репертуара Муз.комедии, их все видела, да и мужу не нравится, а такие типа ОЖТ или LN?

----------


## Eugen_p81

Продолжение Таксиста существует - но в исполнении московского театра - в главной роли Дмитрий Харатьян - в Сентябре были гастроли и один спектакль прошел в Музкомедии... Возможно весной будут новые гастроли.

----------


## Eugen_p81

Эксклюзивная афиша декабрьских спектаклей 2008 г.

----------


## Eugen_p81

На 16-е декабря билеты иссякли  рекомендую поторопиться с билетами всем кто собирался - на 30-е  еще есть выбор.

----------


## MASTERBOO

а на таксиста на 23-е декабря есть?

----------


## wertresh

"Стриптиз наше будущее...."!))) 
1 декабря ждем ...

----------


## Anchous

Есть ещё билеты на 24.11. на ОЖТ?

----------


## wertresh

> Есть ещё илеты на 24.11. на ОЖТ?


 в пятницу только "одиночки" оставались.

----------


## Anchous

я пакаю

----------


## wertresh

> я пакаю


 не расстраивайтесь, приходите на ЛН 1 декабря или уже можете подобрать самые лучшие места на ОЖТ который состоится 22 декабря

----------


## Anchous

Я на LN была 7раз......
подругу хочу "в нашу секту втянуть" Но хочу сначала повести на ОЖТ, а потом на LN, 
(Мне после LN, ОЖТ не понравился, я хочу что бы ей понравились оба спектакля)

----------


## Katarina785

> Я на LN была 7раз......
> подругу хочу "в нашу секту втянуть" Но хочу сначала повести на ОЖТ, а потом на LN, 
> (Мне после LN, ОЖТ не понравился, я хочу что бы ей понравились оба спектакля)


 а мне понравился, это немного разные спектакли, каждый по своему - очень классные!!! LN - больше шоу, а ОЖТ - комедия!!!

----------


## Anchous

> а мне понравился, это немного разные спектакли, каждый по своему - очень классные!!! LN - больше шоу, а ОЖТ - комедия!!!


 Каждому своё........
Я на ОЖТ чуть не уснула....

----------


## LadyICE

а мне больше понравился ОЖТ -было так смешно ,но затянуто, тяжело выседеть столько времени  :smileflag: 
игра актёров и сюжет-просто восторг!

----------


## Олеся_

> а мне больше понравился ОЖТ -было так смешно ,но затянуто, тяжело выседеть столько времени 
> игра актёров и сюжет-просто восторг!


 была вчера впервые, дествительно тяжковато, может просто уставшая была, к концу спектакля окончательно запуталась :smileflag: , но все равно довольна

----------


## Katarina785

когда ближайший спектакль ОЖТ? спасибо)

----------


## wertresh

> когда ближайший спектакль ОЖТ? спасибо)


 ОЖТ - 22 декабря
ЛН - 30 декабря (предновогодний)

----------


## Mephisto

> когда ближайший спектакль ОЖТ? спасибо)


 https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?p=8447090#post8447090

----------


## Irada08

ходили на LN. Кевина играл незнакомец. Просто всегда играл Криницкий, и его игра мне понравилась больше.Такая замена временная или нет?

----------


## wertresh

Ну Тимофей уже давно не играет и в Одесских спектаклях тоже.

----------


## Инна Верро

> Ну Тимофей уже давно не играет и в Одесских спектаклях тоже.


 Можно спросить?
Откуда вы все знаете?

----------


## wertresh

> Можно спросить?
> Откуда вы все знаете?


 по работе положено

----------


## Винсент Вега

Подскажите пожалуйста. кто поет песню "джонни" из ОЖТ? Спасибо

----------


## tanychka

а что значит.спектакль 19,01,2010,а потом написано 30,12,2010...???это что опечатка или такой перерыв????http://web.ticketstream.cz/uats/site.frame.jsp?thread=

----------


## wertresh

19 января
9 февраля
2 марта
ближайшие спектакли

----------


## Katarina785

9 февраля какой спектакль?

----------


## wertresh

> 9 февраля какой спектакль?


 Ледис Найт

----------


## tanychka

может сделаете в этой темке опрос..по скольку раз люди были на Ледис Найт и ожт...было бы интересно..знаю,что я не одна была там уже больше 2х раз.....и ещё собираюсь...

----------


## wertresh

моя жена 7 раз была и еще собирается)))

----------


## Antakarana

Подскажите, а Особо Женатый Таксист когда будет?






> моя жена 7 раз была и еще собирается)))


 Как же я понимаю Вашу жену, - схожу-ка и я восьмой разок на днях

----------


## tapa

Лучше бы они новые спектакли уже поставили, да я понимаю что это отличные спектакли, сама оба смотрела, но не хочется вам чего-то новенького и такого же качественного? Может и ничего не ставят от того, что люди все идут и идут на эти спектакли, а идут, т.к. ничего качественно-нового нет. Замкнутый круг какой-то.

----------


## Подруга Детства

и я была и еще пойду
отлично!"!!!!!

----------


## Antakarana

*to tapa* 
Всё просто как 2х2 - что приносит деньги, то и ставят. 
Ведь не факт, что новый спектакль будет также популярен.

----------


## yurina99

> Ну Тимофей уже давно не играет и в Одесских спектаклях тоже.


 А почему?

----------


## Viktorina

Подскажите, пожалуйста, когда ближайшие спектакли ЛН и ОЖТ?

----------


## wertresh

ЛН - 23 марта
ОЖТ - 16 марта

----------


## BubbleGum

Скажите, а есть еще билеты на ЛН на 23 марта и сколько они вообще стоят? и какой спектакль лушче ОЖТ или ЛН?

----------


## wertresh

> Скажите, а есть еще билеты на ЛН на 23 марта и сколько они вообще стоят? и какой спектакль лушче ОЖТ или ЛН?


 Каждый спектакль хорош по своему.
Если есть желание то сходите сначала на Таксиста, а потом на Ледис Найт. Обязательно в такой последовательности...
Позитив обеспечен!!!!! А если потащите с собой мужа или молодого человека, то еще и ночь любви после Ледис Найт

Цены от 40 до 160 грн. в зависимости от места в зале.

----------


## tapa

> то еще и ночь любви после Ледис Найт


 Ну не знаю, не знаю, мне муж сказал, что если б знал, что там мужской стриптиз не пошел бы.

----------


## wertresh

> Ну не знаю, не знаю, мне муж сказал, что если б знал, что там мужской стриптиз не пошел бы.


 у некоторых пар после просмотра спектакля пробуждаются былые чувства доказанный факт

----------


## Panochka

слушайте честно говоря достали уже эти спектакли, ну сколько можно. Кто интересно их еще не видел. Я впервые увидела лет 6 назад. Все жду и жду нового, а ничего нет. Давайте уже родите чего то!

----------


## wertresh

> слушайте честно говоря достали уже эти спектакли, ну сколько можно. Кто интересно их еще не видел. Я впервые увидела лет 6 назад. Все жду и жду нового, а ничего нет. Давайте уже родите чего то!


 достало - не ходите или Вас туда силой водят?

----------


## Panochka

> достало - не ходите или Вас туда силой водят?


 а вам нового не хочется? Столько денег тратят на рекламу, лучше бы потратили на новый спектакль. И это не только мое мнение.

----------


## wertresh

> а вам нового не хочется? Столько денег тратят на рекламу, лучше бы потратили на новый спектакль. И это не только мое мнение.


 Все будет, но эти спектакли работают, радуют народ и не проводить их нельзя....

----------


## Mephisto

> а вам нового не хочется? Столько денег тратят на рекламу, лучше бы потратили на новый спектакль. И это не только мое мнение.


 При таком количестве желающих ходить на старое я бы тоже пока не придумывал нового )

----------


## tapa

Вот и я о том же смотрим старое потому что нет нового, е делают новое потому как ходят на старое.

----------


## Yollanda

Постановка очень понравилась! Еще раз влюбилась в Кучеревского и Юхновца!)

----------


## Eugen_p81

Ну будем плодить клонов - переходим все сюда: https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=285453&page=7 эту тему закройте плиз.

----------


## tapa

Eugen_p81, ну вообще-то эта тема старше чем та на которую дана ссылка следовательно клон там  :smileflag: )

----------


## Eugen_p81

та тема современнее  пусть растет и развиваеться  эту закрываем.

----------


## Jor!k

Подскажите, пожалуйста, когда ближайшие спектакли ЛН и ОЖТ?

----------


## *Kseniya*

ЛН 25 июля, а про ОЖТ не знаю

----------


## wertresh

ОЖТ 18 августа
ЛН 24 августа

----------


## Мать

купила бы на 25 июля на ЛН,может кто продает.т.к в кассах нет,хочу гостей повести

----------


## Анастасия1987

Ребята, кого интересуют билеты на Таксиста *(на 14 сентября)* или на Ледис найт *(на 28 сентября )*-пишите или звоните!!!
Мои телефоны: [B](067)66-21-832 и (066)39-72-735. Я  являюсь распространителем билетов в театр Музкомедия. Кому что надо будет из билетов-обращайтесь, буду рада помочь.

----------


## wertresh

Звоните Анастасии конечно. 
Если есть желание покупать билеты напрямую от создателей и организаторов спектаклей звоните *777-17-17* Мы всегда поможем Вам забронировать билеты на интересующий спектакль

Кстати ОЖТ - 18 авгутса, Ледис Найт 24 августа.

Ждем ВСЕХ%)

----------


## Анастасия1987

Через меня тоже можно бронировать места, я уже в этом деле больше года и никто не жаловался)))

----------


## Eugen_p81

Марта вам сюда https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=285453&page=12 и к пользователю wertresh

----------


## Andrei B

таксист, скажите а разница в стоимость какая7

----------


## Eugen_p81

вам сюда https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=285455&page=7

----------


## Светлана 33

> Через меня тоже можно бронировать места, я уже в этом деле больше года и никто не жаловался)))


 поддрживаю
очень внимательная.обязательная.вежливая девушка!

----------


## marta-l

Поддерживаю,я его-обожаю!

----------


## marta-l

Евгений,а почему не будет ЛН в сентябре?

----------


## Eugen_p81

вам сюда - http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=285453

----------


## marta-l

И что я там увижу?

----------

